# 1925 Prohibition FULL Bourbon bottle Boone's Knoll



## mastertonh (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi kids,
  Thought you'd like to see this little treasure I was handed to research today. No mysteries, (not like the green demijohn over in the pre-1800's whatisit). Digger O'Dell says something similar auctioned in the $300 USD range...any questions or input from anybody while I still have my hands on it before it gets posted for sale? (Sometimes people like to see more photos or somethin' for their research...)
 All my photos at this link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/mastertonh18/1925BooneSKnollBourbonFULLBottle?feat=directlink
 Thank you,
  Heather


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 19, 2008)

...and here's the bottom with mold seams..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2008)

Now this one looks 18th century to me.. Spanish, perhaps.. just kidding![]


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah, yeah, that's it - there were Spanish Bourbon makers in Jessamine County, Kentucky...


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 21, 2008)

Distilled 1915 bottled 1925  aged 10 years .Whats it say on the back .Does it have a prescription label . That would have had to been a whiskey kept for prescription use .I. Nelson  was a distiller in Mason Co.Kentucky in the early 1800s wonder if theres any connection .
     bill


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Bill,
 There is no prescription on the back - the photos on my little Web album for this bottle
http://picasaweb.google.com/mastertonh18/1925BooneSKnollBourbonFULLBottle?feat=directlink
 shows all sides (and you can use the magnifier to read close-up) , but just to make it easier, here's one directly:


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 21, 2008)

Digger O'Dell wrote a great piece (copyright 2004) about bottles of this group; the distillery was owned by E.J. Curley, later swallowed up by the American Medicinal Spirits Company - they bought up a lot of labels including Old Crow and Jim Beam.


----------



## welddigger (Dec 21, 2008)

Was wondering why it is worth $ 300+?? The bottle it self is common, so I guess it is the prohibition label that claims it is a medicine that makes it valuable??? The other question is that appears to be a tax stamp around the top. If it is did the goverment let it slide and tax it as a medicine or is that just a fake on  it to please law biding citizens??? either way it is cool and very intereresting!!!


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 21, 2008)

My understanding is that the value is in the fact that there is still liquor in it, and it is sealed - you're right , there are lots of these bottle about. The alcohol was only supposed to be sold with a prescription; the paper prescriptions themselves are pretty widely found on the web as paper items. The tax stamp is also to show that it was not illegally produced (shows that the alcohol was made when it was legal to do so, pre-1919), and bottled later under the proper authority.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2008)

I say this is a great little piece of history, demonstrating how during prohibition, people were gonna get their drinks one way or another.. I don't have any idea how many specimens like this are still out there, but $300 for this one doesn't seem far fetched..


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 21, 2008)

another Prohibition bourbon.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 21, 2008)

Pic of the back and gee I was only asking 40.00 buck for this one


----------



## ncbred (Dec 22, 2008)

Take two glasses and call me in the morning.

 Thats a pretty neat bottle.


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, gentlemen, the Boone's Knoll is posted - take a gander if you wish, and let's see how she does!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200290921576

 With thanks,

 Heather
 "...not a bottle digger, they just keep finding me!!..."


----------



## midway49 (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe that location at the bottom of the front label is "Camp Nelson, Jessamine County".   Camp Nelson was a Union supply depot during the Civil War.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2008)

You probably shoulda started the bit "a lot" lower.  I just don't see anyone paying that kind of money for it.  If it were "unopened" and had a mint label, maybe, but that one has been partially consumed (or evaporated) and the label not in the best of shape.  If you start it low, like say 5 bucks, if there is an interest or demand for it, the bidding will speak for itself.


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for the counsel - it's hard to believe, but it actually is unopened - the label is in tatters but does cover the top of the bottle. I go back and forth - sometimes start bidding really low and sometimes 'test' -can always re-list it and accept offers.
 With thanks,
 Heather


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 22, 2008)

master 

 you might won't to check with the P.O. about shipping alcohol.


----------



## mastertonh (Dec 23, 2008)

Good PINT, er point...I did put in the eBay qualifiers, but I know the PO takes a dim view even of BOXES labelled for alcohol...PS. the bottle is embossed 1/2 pint, but the label is 1 pint.
 Thank you,

 Heather


----------

